# Have you used " Merge to 32 bit plugin"



## mxwizard (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello everyone..I've been seeing this plugin on Youtube and I'm thinking it may work better for me than getting Photomatix...I watched a Tim Cooper video using Photomatix and his work flow, to produce a more realistic HDR, which I think I prefer....At the end he talks about the plugin....Wondering if anyone here has used it and what they think of it..OOPS I have Lightroom 5 on windows 8.

Tx...


----------



## AndreasM (Sep 16, 2014)

I have used it a lot, when I started with RAW-photography and Lightroom a year ago. I like the workflow a lot more, if I create a 32-bit TIFF at the start and then can edit the pictures in Lightroom like all the others and don't have to use a second program for HDR pictures.

Over time I found that for many situations the data of a single RAW pic is sufficient, so I don't use it that much at the moment.
(It also saves a bit of space, if I keep 1 RAW file instead of 3 RAW files + a huge TIFF.)


----------

